# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Λοιμώδη καταρροή η συναχι.

## n-i-k-o-s

Ασθένεια του αναπνευστικού συστήματος. δημιουργείται από χορούς μη καλά αεριζόμενους.ελλιπές παροχή οξυγόνου και υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις τοξικών αερίων και σκόνης στο κουμασι μειώνουν την αντίσταση των περιστεριών που τα καθιστά εξαιρετικά ευπαθή στη λοίμωξη. ακόμα παίζει ρόλο και η πυκνότητα πληθυσμού των περιστεριών(δηλ.να είναι πάρα πολλά) και τα επίπεδα ατμοσφαιρικής σκόνης.
Αρχικά  προκαλεί στο περιστέρι φτέρνισμα και μια υδάτινη ρινική βλέννα η οποία με την οξεία μορφή της νόσου γίνεται κιτρινωπό καφέ χρώμα. Αυτό δείχνει τα πρώτα σημάδια.που ειναι. ότι η γενική κατάσταση του περιστεριού είναι μειωμένη. δηλαδή μειωμένη όρεξη για τροφή και νερό. ακόμα και παύση της αλλαγής φτερώματος έχει παρατηρηθεί. και μια απροθυμία να πετάξει. Η μιμόζα και η γέφυρα της μύτης γίνετε γκρι και προκαλεί ξύσιμο του κεφαλιού και της μύτης. Όταν το ράμφος είναι ανοιχτό φαίνεται η βλέννα και μπορείς να την δεις  που εκτείνεται στην περιοχή στον ουρανίσκο.τα συμπτώματα είναι ερυθρότητα και διόγκωση του φάρυγγα βλεννογόνου.
 Στο προχωρημένο στάδιο της νόσου φαίνεται υπόλευκο-κίτρινο που διαμορφώνεται στη λαρυγγική περιοχή. Η φλεγμονώδεις διεργασίες επεκτείνονται και στην τραχεία και του κατώτερου αναπνευστικού συστήματος (θύλακες αέρα).και ακούγονται ο χαρακτηριστικός  ήχος της αναπνοής (δύσπνοια).σας δείχνω φώτο από την νόσο.

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Η λοιμωδης καταρροη και η βρογχιτιδα των πουλερικων ειναι η ιδια ασθενεια?
Σε περιπτωση που οι γονεις ειναι εμβολιασμενοι τα πουλακια που θα γεννηθουν θα εχουν αντισωματα η' χρειαζονται οπωσδηποτε εμβολιασμο?(για κοτοπουλα αναφερομαι κυριως)

----------


## jk21

θα σου πω ευρυτερα οτι η καταρροη ειναι ασθενεια του ανωτερου αναπνευστικου και η βροχειτιδα του κατωτερου αναπνευστικου .θα κοιταξω μηπως βρω στοιχεια για τα αλλα που λες αλλα με ενδιαφερει να μου πεις αν εχεις καποιο συγκεκριμενο κρουσμα ασθενειας αυτη τη στιγμη  ,αν ειναι σε περιστερια ή σε αλλο πουλι και αν ναι ,να μου πεις ιστορικο αναλυτικα και συμπτωματολογια

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Λοιπον,η ολη ιστορια ξεκινησε τον περασμενο Φεβρουαριο οταν μεσα σε 2 μολις μερες εχασα μια ενηλικη κοτα.Τις 2 αυτες μερες ετρωγε ελαχιστα,κατα την καταποση σαν να της καθοταν το φαγητο στο λαιμο και τιναζοταν προκειμενου να μην πνιγει,ειχε θορυβωδη αναπνοη(σαν ροχαλητο)και κατα την εκπνοη ανοιγε το στομα της.Ενα μηνα και κατι αργοτερα νοσησε και μια νανα,ηλικιας 7 ετων παρακαλω,τα ιδια συμπτωματα.Μολις το αντιληφθηκα εννοειται την χωρισα και αυτην αμεσως απο τις αλλες,αλλα λογω και τις προχωρημενης της ηλικιας δεν της εκανα καποια θεραπευτικη αγωγη.Αυτη αντεξε 5 μηνες με την ιδια ασθενεια με αρκετα πιο ηπια συμπτωματα απο την πρηγουμενη..Εκτοτε τιποτα μεχρι πριν μια βδομαδα οπου μια απο τις μεγαλες κοτες αρχισε να παρουσιαζει τα ιδια..Την πηγα στον κτηνιατρο μου ειπε οτι ειναι ιωγενης βρογχιτιδα,μου εδωσε μια αντιβιωση και την βαζω στο νερο τους αλλα μου ειπε οτι η ασθενεια θεραπευεται δυσκολα και οτι παιζει ολο το κοπαδι να ειναι φορεις και απλα να μην φαινεται..Τα εχω παιξει φιλοι μου!!Φοβαμαι οτι ενα-ενα θα χασω ολα τα κοτοπουλα.

Αυτο παντως που παρατηρησα και με παρηγορει λιγο ηταν οτι ολα τα(εμφανη)συμπτωματα και οι θανατοι εμφανιστηκαν σε υπεργηρα πτηνα.

----------


## jk21

ποιο φαρμακο σου εδωσε;

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Lincospectin..

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι ιος θα βοηθησει στο να μειωθει η επιθεση του σιγουρα .αν ειναι μικροβιο του αναπνευστικου ,αυτα που μαλλον προσβαλλουν κοτες δειχνει να ειναι δραστικος ο συνδιασμος σπεκτινομυκινης-λινκομυκινης  .ειτε προβλημα με καποιο στρεπτοκοκκο ή σταφυλοκοκκο σαν δευτερογενη λοιμωξη απο υπαρξη μυκητων ειχες παλια στο πουλι που ειχε καιρο προβλημα  ή χρονιο μυκοπλασμα  .συνηθως ειναι δραστικο και στο μυκοπλασμα .ακολουθεις οτι σου λεει ο γιατρος σου ! προσθετεις ριγανη αρκετη στην τροφη τους καθημερινα και βρεχεις τα ψωμια (αν τους δινεις ) με ζουμι απο βρασμενη ριγανη .το φαρμακο το δινεις στο νερο τους;

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Ναι στο νερο το βαζω το φαρμακο για 5 μερες μου ειπαν γι αυτο και δεν βαζω και ριγανονερο για να μην ειναι too much μετα.Ριγανη τους βαζω τωρα 3 μερες και σε βρεγμενο ψωμι και σε βρεγμενα πιτουρα ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικη μεθοδος η παραδοσιακη ριγανη.Την εμπιστευομαι περισοτερο απο οποιαδηποτε αντιβιωση η' φαρμακο!!

Και τωρα..Ελπιζουμε!!Σ'΄ευχαρισ  ω για το ενδιαφερον φιλε Δημητρη! :Happy:

----------


## jk21

σπαζε και σκελιδες σκορδου  με ψωμι  να γινουν ενα και δινε να τρωνε εκεινη τη στιγμη .η αλισινη που απελευθερωνεται (ειναι για λιγη ωρα δραστικη ) ειναι φαρμακο κανονικο ! οσο το αλλο χτυπα τυχον μικροβια ,τοσο η ριγανη ,οσο πολυ περισσοτερο η αλισινη του σκορδου ,θα σε πολεμησει και τυχον μυκητες

----------

